# An explanation for Beta men and Alpha women?



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Came across this article recently and found it very interesting:

BPA and the Single, Spacey, Sex-Starved Male | Psychology Today

_There is evidence that BPA emasculates males and makes them sexually undesirable. Galea and Barha's opening lines in PSAS are tongue in cheek—they are describing a new study at the University of Missouri on the effects of BPA on deer mice—but the application to humans is implicit. Adult mice whose mothers were fed a dosage of BPA equivalent to what the USDA deems safe for pregnant women, were, well, different from other males.

"One of the prominent effects of early BPA exposure is that it eliminates a number of sex differences in brain and behavior," the researchers wrote. It turned out that BPA-exposed males have impaired spatial ability (can't find their way out of a maze or to their nest, considered unattractive to females). They also suffer from decreased exploratory ability (incurious and easily lost), and overall reduced attractiveness to the opposite sex. They may even smell different from their peers—in rodents, a sign of unhealthiness. Females are disgusted._

Are the chemicals we put into our bodies every day contributing to the decline in healthy relationships? Makes one think and wonder.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It would not surprise me at all.

But how do we know that there is a decline in healthy relationship? In past generations people who had very unhealthy relationships just stayed together and mistreated each other. The difference today is that people often get out of unhealthy relationships. This is often good for the people involved.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if I am an Alpha woman....?


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> It would not surprise me at all.
> 
> But how do we know that there is a decline in healthy relationship? In past generations people who had very unhealthy relationships just stayed together and mistreated each other. The difference today is that people often get out of unhealthy relationships. This is often good for the people involved.


Sometimes I understand that divorce is the only solution to marital difficulties but what constitutes an unhealthy relationship? When the wife says I am bored? When the husband works too much? It seems to me that people divorce too easily these days. In past generations people stayed together and often outlasted problems that would inevitably result in divorce today. Were they less happy? Some studies suggest that outlasting problems is the way to stay married.

Divorce Often Doesn't Make People Happier ... Sometimes Staying Together Does | LifeTwo

But in the context of this forum I see so many men that are so beta and their wives fall out of attraction with them. Notice I don't say love because there are different levels and forms of love. Could the chemicals we ingest be contributing to this phenomena? Just pondering the universe this morning.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Please dont tell me beer contains the dreaded BPA....life would be over...

would explain alot though if it did...


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I wonder if I am an Alpha woman....?


I'm not sure if I should LOL or


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> I'm not sure if I should LOL or


What is that supposed to mean? And I am being serious. Explain. Do you think I am more Beta or Alpha?


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> What is that supposed to mean? And I am being serious. Explain. Do you think I am more Beta or Alpha?


Sorry, I was just trying to be lighthearted.

I don't really know if you trend more toward the alpha or beta side. I guess that would be something for you to consider for yourself. If you are the type to always initiate things, take control or as someone else said _if you want to be the captain in the relationship_ then you may indeed be more alpha than beta.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> Sorry, I was just trying to be lighthearted.


:rofl:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Alpha = "My way or the highway"

Beta = "Anything you want is fine with me honey"


Both extremes are bad. Athol Kay's, the author of *Married Man's Sex Life* makes good argument that a man should exhibit the best traits of both alpha and beta. It is all about proper balance.


----------

